# New Posts



## Takai (Nov 18, 2014)

Is anyone else having an issue with the new posts not being indicated? The last week has shown 0 for new posts every time I check in. I can still go through the activity stream but that just isn't as convenient.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 18, 2014)

At a guess -- it's a problem with your cookie settings on your computer.  It often helps understand this sort of problem if you let us know what browser and OS you're using.  For example, I'm currently using Firefox 34.0 on a Windows 7 OS.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2014)

No problems here with multiple systems. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 18, 2014)

No problems here.


----------



## Takai (Nov 18, 2014)

OS 7 with Chrome ver 39. Seems to be updating now. Haven't made any changes to the cookies or anything else for a while now.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2014)

Working here.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 19, 2014)

I was seeing similar symptoms but it went away on it's own.


----------



## Takai (Nov 19, 2014)

And it appears to be back again. Sigh, back through the activity stream I go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2014)

Couple things to try.

Logout, then log back in.  Might reset the cookies.

Clear your browser cache.

Clear all cookies, caches, etc.  Note- you will probably have to log back into every site you auto-login to.  So do as last resort.


----------

